# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Video mit Fragen zu Neck Braces

## Wenzel



----------


## willi

Kenn das Video. Ich stell für mich die Benützung eines Neckbrace nicht in frage. Selbst auf einem Family Trail ist es für mich Plicht.

Ich bin 2013 den EVS R4 gefahren und der schützt sehr gut. 

Es muss nicht ein Leatt sein, aber bei meinem neuem Jacket IXS Cleaver passt der EVS nicht. 

Aber bei einigen Crashes hat mich der EVS überzeugt. 

Für 2014 hab ich den Leatt GPX Race. Mal schauen.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Das Video ist so ziemlich der größte populistische Scheiß den ich seit langem gesehen habe.

Das Thema ums Schlüsselbein ist zumindest beim originalen Leatt Brace, sofern es richtig getragen wird hinfällig. Da das Schlüsselbein da komplett ausgenommen ist. Sicher wird es in 1 von 100 Fällen ein Bruch passieren, aber so what?

Die Thematik ab Min. 4 hat mich vor lachen fast vom Sessel fallen lassen. So einen Bullshit hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gesehen. Wenn diese Belastung in 1 von 1000000 Unfällen passiert ist wahrscheinlich schon viel.
Wie soll ein Produckt wie ein Neck Brace vor sowas schutzen? Da müssete der Kopf ja schon fast fixiert sein, zumindest wäre eine Bewegung damit nicht mehr möglich.

Das ein Neck Brace nicht bei jedem Sturz eine Schutzwirkung hat ist auch logisch und das es ca. 1000000 Videos gibt die sollche Stürze zeigen ist jetzt auch kein Wunder.

Was stimmt ist das es durch das fehlen einer Norm jeder machen kann was er will. Wodurch schon recht abenteuerlich Konstruktionen zustande gekommen sind. Sieht man teils ja im Video. Wobei es für ein solches Nischenprodukt noch länger keine Norm geben wird.

Aber wer ein bisschen Hirn besitzt und dieses auch nutzt wird sicher zu eine vernünftigen Neck Brace greiffen. Schau dir mal die Videos von Leatt an, da is schon einiges zu sehen. Ausserdem haben da einige große Konzerne mitentwickelt (BMW, KTM.....) und darauf setzte ich auch mehr Vertrauen als auf eine schwindlige Norm.

----------


## Wenzel

> Die Thematik ab Min. 4 hat mich vor lachen fast vom Sessel fallen lassen. So einen Bullshit hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gesehen. Wenn diese Belastung in 1 von 1000000 Unfällen passiert ist wahrscheinlich schon viel.


Dann darfst du gerne weiterlachen, denn diese Sturzform ist eine der häufigsten Ursachen für Genickbrüche.
So sind immerhin 1 bis 2 % aller Genickbrüche eine sog. "Jefferson-Fraktur", die v.a. bei Kompression von "oben" geschieht. Gottseidank sind Genickbrüche an sich aber nicht so häufig.

In einem hat das Video aber Recht: das Thema wird von der Gegenseite selten sachlich behandelt, wie man hier schön sehen kann:




> der größte populistische Scheiß





> Bullshit





> wer ein bisschen Hirn besitzt...


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Das diese Art der Verletzung die schwerwiegende ist, ist soweit klar. Nur gehen die Chancen eines sollchen Aufpralls beim DH zum Glück eher gegen null.
Weil mit der Bewegungsenerie die bei jedem Sturz dort mitwirkt ist es eher unwahrscheinlich etwas so zu treffen oder aufzukommen.

Zudem wurde nie behauptet das ein Neck Brace gegen einen Genickbruch schützt. Zumindest nicht von Leatt  :Wink:

----------


## Wenzel

Gut, aber wenn ich mir die Beispiele in dem Video so ansehe, dann sind recht viele Stürze ziemlich knapp am frontalen Aufprall auf die Schädeldecke vorbei.

----------


## Gonzo0815

???
Genau nirgends. Da überall der Rücken und das Genick rundwaren . Somit wirds schon wieder in eine andere Richtung abgelenkt. Abgesehen davon gibts in dem Video fast eh nur seitliche Wegrutscher zu sehen, mir ist nur ein Sturz untergekommen, bei dem ein Leatt vielleicht hilfreich gewesen wäre.

Wer ein Neck Brace nicht für sinnvoll erachtet der solls lassen. Aber derartige Videos sind Schwachsinn.

Der einzige Kritikpunkt ist das fehlen einer einheitlichen Prüfnorm. Was aber auch nur für die Trittbrettfahrer unter den Herstellern was bringt. 

Grundsätzlich sollten sich die Käufer aber die Frage stellen ob man gerade bei der Schutzausrüstung sparen sollte. Da ein Saint Schsltwerk mit Titanschrauben schon essenziell wichtig ist  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Roli

"Die Thematik ab Min. 4 hat mich vor lachen fast vom Sessel fallen  lassen. So einen Bullshit hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gesehen. Wenn  diese Belastung in 1 von 1000000 Unfällen passiert ist wahrscheinlich  schon viel.
Wie soll ein Produckt wie ein Neck Brace vor sowas schutzen? Da müssete  der Kopf ja schon fast fixiert sein, zumindest wäre eine Bewegung damit  nicht mehr möglich."

...Im Video gehts ja nicht darum, dass ein neck brace vor einem solchen Unfall schützen soll/kann. Er sagt lediglich dass man bei einem Unfall automatisch versucht einen solchen Aufschlag zu vermeiden (durch abrollen) und falls man einen neck brace trägt behindert dieser ja die Bewegungsfreiheit (soll er ja schließlich auch). Wenns blöd hergeht, glaubt der Videoersteller zumindest, könnte ein ordentliches abrollen/kopf einziehen verhindert werden..

korrigiert mich bitte falls ich falsch liege  :Cool: 

aja ... wie kann man denn Beiträge von anderen "ordentlich" Zitieren?

----------


## Wenzel

> ...Im Video gehts ja nicht darum, dass ein neck brace vor einem solchen Unfall schützen soll/kann. Er sagt lediglich dass man bei einem Unfall automatisch versucht einen solchen Aufschlag zu vermeiden (durch abrollen) und falls man einen neck brace trägt behindert dieser ja die Bewegungsfreiheit (soll er ja schließlich auch). Wenns blöd hergeht, glaubt der Videoersteller zumindest, könnte ein ordentliches abrollen/kopf einziehen verhindert werden..
> 
> korrigiert mich bitte falls ich falsch liege


Jep, so habe ich das auch verstanden.




> wie kann man denn Beiträge von anderen "ordentlich" Zitieren?


Betreffenden Text markieren und dann in der Leiste oberhalb des Texteditors auf die Sprechblase klicken.
Wenn du dann noch den Namen einfügen willst einfach in das erste Kästchen <<="...Name...">> einsetzen

----------


## Gonzo0815

OK, ich hab das Vid ohne Ton geschaut somit nur den Text wahrgenommen.
Aber da unterliegt er ganz einfach einem Denkfehler! Das Neck Brace soll vor Überdehnung und daraus resultierenden Verletzungen der HWS schützen.
Die Thematik auf einen Genickbruch zu lenken ist einfach Schwachsinn. Diese Schutzwirkung steht auch nicht zur Diskussion, bei keinem Hersteller.

Das es zu wenig Bewegungsfreiheit bietet glaub ich auch eher weniger. Denn durch den instinktiven Versuch sich abzurollen wird eine direkte axiale Belastung schon meist behindert. Uns so viel Bewegung lässt ein Neck Brace immer zu, zumindest die die ich kenne. Sauber eingestellt nimmt man es eigentlich gar nicht wahr. Erst wenn man dann in den Bereich der Überdehnung kommt sollte das Brace die Bewegung verhindern.

Denn wie oft hat man jetzt in Verbindung mit einem DH Unfall was von einem Genickbruch gehört? Also ich bis jetzt nicht. Eher schon oft er mal was von Verletzungen der HWS.

----------


## willi

Fakt ist das ohne Nackenschutz bei einem Sturz das Genick überdehnt werden kann. 

Ich habs selbst erlebt und ich war froh das es eben ein Nackenschutz die Bewegung minimiert hat. Hab zwar zwar Seitlich ein bisschen Kopfweh gehabt an der Stelle des Aufschlags(war der Helm schuld), aber beim Genick nichts.

Die Stelle in min.4 kann kein Helm oder Neckbrace schützen(nicht mal beim Formel 1). 

Es ist ja so, das man bei einem Sturz Automatisch in eine Abrollhaltung kommt. Also eher gering das man gerade mit dem Kopf so aufkommt.

Und man muss auch bedenken wie hoch die belastung sein muss, um das Schlüsselbein zu brechen. Da hat man mit der Kante des Helms eher Chancen und in dem Fall wird das Genick wieder stark gedehnt.

----------


## Gonzo0815

> In einem hat das Video aber Recht: das Thema wird von der Gegenseite selten sachlich behandelt, wie man hier schön sehen kann:


Ist aber wenig verwunderlich. Ist das gleiche wenn ich ein schwindliges Video zusammenschneide indem ich die Behauptung aufstelle ein Airbag ist schlecht, weil ich dadurch einen Feuertod sterben könnte, wenn das Auto brennt.

Zu dem Video hätte man in der Schule gesagt Thema verfehlt!

Wenn die Erfahrung gezeigt hätte das eine Gefahr von einem Neck Bracke ausgeht (in Bezug auf Genickbruch) wäre es ja ok. Aber wegen ein paar Schlüsselbeinen (sowieso zum brechen prädestiniert) so einen Stuss zu verbreiten. Oder hat er auf einen konkreten Fall verweisen können?

Also bleibe ich gerne dabei Bullshit  :Mr. Red:

----------


## DH 24/7

Das Video ist eigentlich ganz gut. Ich trage zwar schon seit längerem ein Neckbrace, habe mich aber auch schon gefragt, warum diese Neckbraces keine richtigen Prüfsiegel u.ä. haben. Richtig lächerlich finde ich ja, dass die zahlreichen, angeblichen Neckbrace-"Tests" im Internet tatsächlich zu 99% nur Werbung sind und die Leute fallen da auch noch drauf rein und denken die Dinger wären wirklich objektiv und nach anerkannten Kriterien getestet. Das ist eben auch der Unterschied zum Airbag, den nicht nur die Hersteller testen, sondern zum Beispiel auch der ADAC und der TÜV.

----------


## willi

ADAC :Big Grin: Ja voll Objektiv der Laden :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gonzo0815

Mir kommt immer das Schmunzeln wenn alle so begeistert sind von Normen oder Prüfzeichen.

Hab beruflich mit Normen und CE Zertigizierungen zu tun. Ich kann dir sagen das ist alles mehr Schein als Sein  :Wink: 

Eine Norm beschreibt nur die Minimalkriterien die erfüllt werden müssen und die Prüfverfahren sind meist auch eher rudimentär. Zudem werden viele Hersteller durch Normen nur faul, denn sie müssen ja nur die Normwerte erreichen. 

Beim Neck Brace wird es aus mehreren Gründen in nächster Zeit keine Norm geben. Warum? Weil das Produkt einfach ein Nichenproduckt ist und aufgrund von Patenten sich keine einheitliche Prüfung realisieren lassen wird können. Zumindest keine die ernsthaft was mit der Schutzwirkung zu tun haben wird.

Den Leatt und AStars werden da so ziemlich alle relevanten Patente halten und genau da wird des Pudels Kern liegen.

Wenn euch mal wirklich fad ist lies dir mal einen Normtext durch und/oder eine Prüfnorm. 1. Kann eine Norm immer sehr großzügig interpretiert werden und 2. Sind die Prüfwerte bzw. die Prüfung auf ein vertretbares Minimum reduziert.

Einzige Ausnahmen sind da Normen aus dem Elektro- KFZ-Bereich, aber dort besteht auch unmittelbare Gefahr für Leib und Leben.

----------


## easyrider23

Ja das mit den Normen ist so eine Sache.
Hausverstand sagt solche Sachen immer kritisch betrachten und, ganz wichtig, Hirn einschalten und selbst drüber nachdenken.

Ein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein ist sicher ungut aber verkraftbar - kann mal passieren aber sollte nicht
Ein gebrochener Wirbel is schon mehr als ungut und kann darf soll nicht passieren

Finde das Video auch eher fragwürdig, bei meinem Kauf vom Leatt wars viel eher die Überlegung über der Jacke tragen und ein eventuelles Verrutschen riskieren oder direkt am Rücken und im Ernstfall mehr Druck auf einer kleinen Stelle zu haben.
Da wär das Ortema eigentlich besser konstruiert aber k.A. wie das wieder mit Jacken kombinierbar is.
Aber das wurde eh auch schon ausgiebig diskutiert - (ich trags drüber)

Für mich überwiegen klar die Vorteile und wenn irgendeine Studie mir beweisen würde dass ab und zu ein erhöhtes Schlüsselbeinbruchrisiko besteht trotzdem tragen.
Bei meinen Selbstversuchen ist bis jetzt keines gebrochen und ich teste gut  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Also bezüglich Schlüsselbein kann ich genau das Gegenteil berichten. Ich bin in einer sehr staubigen Kurve ausgerutscht und konnte gerade noch einen Sturz verhindern, in dem ich den Fuß rausstellte. Allerdings hatte ich so komplett übersteuert und bin innen bei der Kurve rausgefahren und gegen den nächsten Baum, der da stand. Mit dem Helm noch am (eher dünnen) Baum vorbei. Aber direkt neben dem Kopf mit der Schulter gegen den Baum. Am Anfang wusste ich echt nicht, ob da was Gröberes ist. Ich hatte dann nur einen massiven Bluterguss, wo das Leatt auf der Brust aufgelegen ist. Kann mir eigentlihc nicht vorstellen, dass ich mir bei diesem Crash ohne Leatt Brace nicht das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hätte. 

Ausschließen kann man's nie, aber eigentlich bilde ich mir ein, dass mein Leatt beim Schlüsselbein nicht aufliegt. 

Die Sorge, dass man sich mit Leatt wenger gut abrollen oder im Sturz bewegen kann hatte ich auch. Bei den Stürzen selber ist mir allerdings nie was negativ aufgefallen. Ich hab mal kurz hochgerechnet. Ich hab seit Mitte 2008 das Leatt Brace. Ich dürfte damit mindestens 120 Stürze gehabt haben (seit 2010 habe ich eine Excel-Liste  :Wink: ).

----------


## willi

> Ich dürfte damit mindestens 120 Stürze gehabt haben (seit 2010 habe ich eine Excel-Liste ).

 Da tut sich der Arzt gleich leichter :Big Grin:

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Ausschließen kann man's nie, aber eigentlich bilde ich mir ein, dass mein Leatt beim Schlüsselbein nicht aufliegt.


Ist keine Einbildung, sondern Fakt. Wenn´s richitg getragen wird ist das Schlüsselbein großzügig ausgespart. Genau aus dem Grund, dass man es sich weniger leicht brechen kann. 
Die Diskussion ums Schlüsselbein ist für mich auch etwas fragwürdig. Da es ohnehin ein Knochen ist der sehr leicht bricht. Mann muss sich nur mal im Sport umsehen, was es da an gebrochenen Schlüsselbeinen gitb, aber quer durch. 
Und wie man bei dir sieht gibt es zu jedem Negativbeispiel auch ein positives  :Wink: 




> seit 2010 habe ich eine Excel-Liste


Wie geil ist das denn  :Jester:  
Die führst du aber nicht wegen der Stürze alleine oder?

----------


## noox

> Wie geil ist das denn  
> Die führst du aber nicht wegen der Stürze alleine oder?


Nein, angefangen habe ich, um aufzuschreiben, ob sich die Gravity-Card auszahlt. Mittlerweile schreibe ich aber alles auf - Bikeparks, Rennen, Tret-Km/Höhenmeter/Tiefenmeter, ... und eben auch die Stürze  :Wink: 

Zwecks Aufliegen auf's Schlüsselbein: Hab da eigentlich was vergessen: Normal liegts natürlich nicht auf. Die Frage ist aber, ob es sich bei einem Sturz oder irgendwelche Verdrehungen dann doch so ergibt, dass es am Schlüsselbein aufliegt.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Naja wenns blöd läuft wirds sicher mal passieren. Vor allem wenn man es ohne die Gurte fährt. Mit Gurt und richtig eingestellt, glaub ich nicht das eine größere Gefahr besteht.
Wäre bei mir nocht nicht passiert und hatte auch schon ein paar gute Bretzn  :Wink:  sogar mit Rucksack!

----------


## noox

Wobei das mit den Gurten ein Manko der Leatt ist. Ich fahre sie zwar immer mit Gurt, aber eine 100% zufriedenstellende Lösung sind die nicht.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Wieso? Mir sagt das mehr zu als wenn irgendwo eingeklemmt wird.
Einziges Manko an den Gurten ist das die Klettfläche für die Verankerung teilweise zu gering sind. So zieht es die ab und raus und man muss sie wieder neu festkletten. Ansonsten find ich die Gurte schon ganz gut.

----------


## noox

Ich fahr gerne die Dainese Weste. So 100% harmoniert da der Rückenprotektor nicht mit der Finne hinten. Hab mir eh schon einen anderen Winkel besorgt - mit dem geht's besser. Trotzdem habe ich das Problem, dass die Leatt immer ein bisschen nach vor wandert. Es gibt da vermutlich keine wirklich gscheite Lösung. Hat nicht die Alpinestar so Gummi-Bänder, die man unter die Achseln so quer über die Schultern legt und da dann die Brace einhakt? Eigentlich gar nicht blöd, aber ob mich diese Gummibänder unter den Achseln nicht stören würden.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Das Thema hatte ich auch mit der Oneal Jacke. Wobei es dort eher so war das die 30mm Spacer fast zu kurz waren und das Brace nach oben abgehoben ist. Aber mit den Gurten hab ich das gut in den Griff bekommen. 
Hab das Brave mit dem Kinn auf die Brust geparsst und die Gurte schön festgezogen. Hat dann super gepasst und ist auch nicht mehr verrutscht. 

Hast du schon alle 3 Winkel probiert oder nur die zwei dir original dabei sind?

----------


## willi

Das Problem mit dem Sitz hab ich auch. Hab zwar die gleiche Kombi wie der Gonzo(nur halt GPX Race), aber so sauber sitzt es bei mir nicht wie auf den Fotos.

Ich hab das Problem das der Brace irgendwie nach hinten rutscht. Dadurch kommt mir der Brace Vorne irgendwie zu nahe an den Kehlkopf.
Wenn ich in nach vorne ziehe passen die Platte vorne nicht so richtig.
Hängt aber warscheinlich mit meiner Körperform zusammen.

Hab mich auch schon gefragt ob der Sitz mit den Cross-Straps von Leatt besser ist und es ein bisschen mehr in Position zieht.
Weil mit den Durchsichtigen Gurten bleibt er es bei mir nicht, bei Bewegung.

----------


## Roli

Erstens thx für die info mit dem Zitieren  :Smile: 

und zweitens hätt ich da auch gleich eine frage bzgl. passform.
Ich will mir für die nächste Saison auch einen neck brace besorgen. In der näheren Auswahl stehen bei mir der Leatt DBX 5.5 und der Moveobrace Extreme.
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit kombination von einem dieser beiden (oder gerne auch andere Vorschläge) und der POC VPD Spine jacket oder anderen (ähnlichen) Protektorvesten? Ich möchte den Neck Brace natürlich über die jacke anziehen und frage mich ob sich das hinten mit Auflage ordentlich ausgeht?! Der Protektor ist ja doch recht dick.  :Confused:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Mit dem POC kannst du das Leatt fahren, wobei ich das fürs 5.5 nicht genau sagen kann. Die älteren Modelle passen aber. Zum Moveo kann ich da nix sagen.
Wenn du aufs Geld schauen musst würd ich dir ohnehin zu einem Vorjahresmodel von Leatt raten. Die gibts nämlich zu guten Preisen  :Wink:

----------


## willi

Der 5.5 soll nur bei dünnen und flachen Rückenprotektoren passen oder eben unter dem Rückenprotektor.

----------


## noox

> Hast du schon alle 3 Winkel probiert oder nur die zwei dir original dabei sind?


 Ich hab noch die der ersten Generation - also als es noch keine eigene für's Bike gab. Aber die teurere. Jedenfalls war da nur ein Winkel dabei.

Problem ist, dass die Gurte halt nicht so 100% halten. Will mich ja auch nicht komplett zuschnüren. Ich fahr jetzt aber wie gesagt seit 5,5 Jahren mit dieser Leatt - also ich komme damit gut zurecht. Nur könnts halt a bissl besser sein. 

Am Winkel liegt's glaub ich nicht. Der Rücken mit dem Protektor macht da oben einfach einen "Buckel"/Rundung. Die Finne liegt nur punktuell auf. Mit dem alten Winkel war das Problem, dass sie hauptsächlich mit dem Ende aufgesessen ist. Der Rückenprotektor hat so Rippen. Die Leatt "hantelte" sich dann entlang der Rippen etwas nach oben. Jetzt liegt sie nimmer mit dem Ende auf und rutscht damit auch leichter wieder zurück.

----------


## willi

Ich besorg mir jetzt mal die www.leatt.com/shop/accessorie...strap-all.htmlMal schauen wie er damit sitzt.

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Ich hab noch die der ersten Generation - also als es noch keine eigene für's Bike gab. Aber die teurere. Jedenfalls war da nur ein Winkel dabei.


Ich hab auch das alte GPX, aber zwei Winkel und zwei Distanzen sollten dabei gewesen sein. Den 5°Winkel und die 30mm Distanz musste ich extra nachkaufen.
Oder hast du ein Pro Modell?

----------


## Roli

Danke für die schnellen Infos! :Smile: 
Grundsätzlich bin ich ja auch eher für Vorjahresmodelle, weil die doch immer viel günstiger sind und vorallem ändert sich meistens technisch eh fast nix. Beim Leatt 5.5 schauts aber doch aus als hättens einiges verändert oder? es soll auf der Seite etwas niedriger sein und die finne ist halt geteilt. Wie viele Vorteile das bringt und ob es den Mehrpreis wert ist, ist die andere Frage. 




> Der 5.5 soll nur bei dünnen und flachen Rückenprotektoren passen oder eben unter dem Rückenprotektor.


Irgendwo schon gesehen oder nur vom hören/lesen? Das wär nämlich ned so toll... unterm Protektor tragen kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.... vorallem auf der brust nicht  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gonzo0815

Vergiss das 5.5, hab mir grad das Manual gezogen.

Öffnung nur auf einer Seite (emergency demontage nur mit Werkzeug). Paddings nicht tauschbar und der hintere Table kann auch nicht angepasst werden.
Warum Leatt diesen Weg geht ist mir rätselhaft.

Einzige brauchbare Neuerung ist das die Distanzen entfallen, weil die Finne und Brustauflage durch ein Raster weitenverstellbar sind.

Also ich wurde mir das 5.5 sicher nicht holen. Da wurde nur in den bling bling Faktor investiert.
Schade eigentlich, optisch ist es ja sehr ansprechend.

----------


## Philipp

Ist der 5.5 nicht laut Beschreibung 5-fach einstelllbar?

Beim Comp 4 steht auch, dass er 4-fach verstellbar ist, aber außer den Abstand, den Winkel und der Höhenverstellung hab ich noch keine weitere Einstellmöglichkeiten gefunden

----------


## Gonzo0815

Ja laut Marketinggewäsch von Leatt schon.

Ich komm beim Comp und 5.5 auf jeweil 3 Einstellmöglichkeiten.

Comp:
Rückenfinne
Hinterer Table 
Distanzen

5.5
Rückenfinne
Distanz (Werkzeuglos)
Höhe des gesammten Brace jeweils vorne und hinten

Also ist für mich das 5.5 was die Anpassung betrifft eindeutig das schlechtere Brace.
Ein Mix aus Comp und 5.5 wäre ideal.

Also die werkzeuglose Verstellung mit dem verstellbaren Tabel und wechselbare Paddings, dann wärs perfekt.

----------


## DownChrime

Halli Hallo erstmal an alle!  :Smile: 

Bin ziemlich neu hier.

Das Thema Brace beschaeftigt mich auch z.Z.
Hab letztes Jahr angefangen mit Downhill Biken und war nur mit geliehenen Bikes unterwegs.
Helm + Protektoren hab ich mir aber ziemlich schnell gekauft, naja die ausgeliehenen Helme sind oft nicht sonderlich "angenehm".
Beim Thema Brace hab ich im Freundeskreis etwas herumgefragt. Leider faehrt keiner Downhill.
Der Cousin eines Arbeitskollege faehrt Team-Fahrer, irgendwas mit V..., k.A. mehr. Jedenfalls verwendet dort keiner ein Brace, was mich schon ziemlich ueberrascht hat. Ich habe leider nie die Gruende erfahren aber nachdem ich diesen Thread geselen habe weiss ich wohl ungefaehr wieso.

Es scheint ein recht subjektives Thema zu sein, vielleicht kann ich von Bikeparks bzw. Bike-Shop Braces ausleihen und testen.

Aaaaaber meine eigentlich Frage dazu: ich hatte Leatt Brace immer ein System mit einer Art "Spannern" im Kopf, also vom Brace Verbindungen zum Helm die den Helm "halten".
Ich finde das aber nirgends mehr... kennt ihr sowas???

----------


## Gonzo0815

> hatte Leatt Brace immer ein System mit einer Art "Spannern" im Kopf, also vom Brace Verbindungen zum Helm die den Helm "halten".
> Ich finde das aber nirgends mehr... kennt ihr sowas???


Servus und Willkommen an Board!

Das Thema ist eigentlich nicht wirklich subjektiv. Denn die Neck Braces finden immer mehr einzug im Off Road Sektor. Leider ist bei vielen der Coolnesfaktor wichtiger als die eigene Sicherheit oder man ist es sich einfach zu geizig.

Die ganzen Nörgler und Motzer in Richtung Neck Brace haben selber nichts in der Hand als irgendwelche 0815 Argumente und Behauptungen. Sicher fehlt die einheitliche Prüfnorm von den Systemen, aber das ist meiner Meinung höchstens ein Schönheitsfehler  :Wink: 
Es soll halt wleche geben die mit der eingeschränkten Bewegungsfreiheit nicht klar kommen. Wobei wenns richtig eingestellt ist fällts gar nicht mal wirklich auf im normalen Gebrauch.

Man sollte halt nur sein Hirn benutzen und dann entscheiden und nicht die Entscheidung vom Preis abhängig machen. Leider gibt es genug Trittbrettfahrer die irgend einen Billigmist verkaufen.

Zu deiner eigentlichen Frage.
Das System das du meinst ist das HANS aus der F1. www.rennsportshop.de/cgi-bin/...1&AnbieterID=1
Die Systeme finden im Autorennsport ihren Einsatz und sind dort auch schon etapliert. 
Von Leatt in Verbindung mit DH oder Moto kenn ich das System nicht. Ich glaube für den Kart Bereich gab es da mal so eines in die Richtung.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Ha hab ich´s doch glatt gefunden
Gibt´s sogar aktuell noch in der Kart Serie www.leatt.com/shop/mrx.html

BTW: Du wirst kein Neck Brace zum ausleihen bekommen, eher nur im Laden zum probieren  :Wink:

----------


## DownChrime

Ah danke! Ups da lag ich ja vollkommen daneben.
Na gut fuer Biker macht das System weniger sinn. Ausser die Halter waeren auch vorne  :Smile:

----------


## Gonzo0815

So ist es  :Wink: 

Hast du vor dir ein Brace zu kaufen?
Wenn ja, dann nimm beim probieren unbedingt dein Safetyjacket und den Helm mit. Nur so kannst du sicher sein dass das Brace auch passt.
Leatt, Atlas und AStar sind für mich die besten Produkte derzeit. Wobei ich ganz klar zum Leatt raten würde.

----------


## DownChrime

Ja hab ich vor. Danke fuer die Hilfe  :Smile: Werd alle Bikeshops in der Gegend abklappern bis ich was passendes find.Himmel beim Helm war ich ja in zig Shops bis endlich so ein Teil auf meinen Querschaedel gepasst hat!

----------


## DH 24/7

> Der Cousin eines Arbeitskollege faehrt Team-Fahrer, irgendwas mit V..., k.A. mehr. Jedenfalls verwendet dort keiner ein Brace, was mich schon ziemlich ueberrascht hat. Ich habe leider nie die Gruende erfahren aber nachdem ich diesen Thread geselen habe weiss ich wohl ungefaehr wieso.


Lass dir eines gesagt sein: es ist ein heikles Thema und es geht dabei indirekt auch immer um Kohle, denn schließlich ist das Neckbrace das teuerste Utensil nach dem Fahrrad selbst. Manche Kosten bis zu 600 Euro (!), damit lässt sich also relativ viel Penunze machen.

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Manche Kosten bis zu 600 Euro (!), damit lässt sich also relativ viel Penunze machen.


Ja und grad die können am wenigsten. Das ist die Pro Serie und genau für zwei Arten von Leuten gemacht. Racer die kein Gewicht und größtmögliche Bewegungsfreiheit brauchen und die Anderen die Geld wie Heu haben und der bling bling Faktor stimmen muss  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Jeder Normalo nimmt ein Comp, Ride oder wie sie mittlerweile alle heißen. 

Heikel ist an dem Thema gar nix, Hausverstand brauchts mehr nicht. Bei einem Leatt sehe ich die Preise "teilweise" ein, schließlich waren sie die ersten und haben die meiste Entwicklungsarbeit geleistet und sie forschen auch permanent weiter.

----------


## willi

> Heikel ist an dem Thema gar nix, Hausverstand brauchts mehr nicht. Bei einem Leatt sehe ich die Preise "teilweise" ein, schließlich waren sie die ersten und haben die meiste Entwicklungsarbeit geleistet und sie forschen auch permanent weiter.


Und dann bauen sie den 5.5 :Big Grin:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Naja, das wird eine Reaktion/Antwort auf das Atlas Brace sein könnt ich mir denken. 
Wobei es mir wirklich schleierhaft ist warum sie vom verstellbaren Table weg sind. Gerade DAS war das A und O in der Anpassbarkeit. Hab ich erst jetzt wieder gesehen mit dem neuen Helm. Das neue SJ hat keine Änder des Brace bewirkt, der neue Helm sehr wohl. 

Aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist das 5.5 nicht die neue Linie sonder ein weiterer Ableger.
Wobei kann es sein dass das 5.5 das "alte" DBX Ride sein soll, das konnte man ja vom Table her auch nicht verstellen?

----------


## willi

Also im Prinzip is er ja nicht schlecht, aber die Notöffnung nur mit Schraubenzieher oder Geldstück?

Und die Finne ist meiner Meinung breiter wie die der "Alten" Modelle(nur rein Optisch?). Jetzt gibts endlich ein Paar Safetyjackets die mit der Leatt Finne passen und dann muss man wieder warten bis die Hersteller nachziehen.

Und die fehlende Anpassbarkeit(Table) zum Preis vom Comp4? Distanzen gibts ja auch keine, oder?

----------


## Gonzo0815

> aber die Notöffnung nur mit Schraubenzieher oder Geldstück?
> 
> Und die fehlende Anpassbarkeit(Table) zum Preis vom Comp4? Distanzen gibts ja auch keine, oder?


Jep, des mit der Notöffnung is auch für mich ein No Go.

Die Distanzen brauchts nimmer, weil die Auflagen selber (Brust, Finne) über ein Raster verstellbar sind. Wie groß der Bereich ist kann ich aber nicht sagen.

Wenn man den Untiefen des Internets glauben darf, ist die Finne zwar breiter. Passt aber bei den neueren SJ noch immer. Bei denen halt wo die Aussparung etwas größer ist. Cleaver sollte passen, Angaben aber ohne Gewähr und Pistole  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## willi

> Die Distanzen brauchts nimmer, weil die Auflagen selber (Brust, Finne) über ein Raster verstellbar sind. Wie groß der Bereich ist kann ich aber nicht sagen.


Wennst einen Zahnstocherhals und eine Gerade Haltung hast vielleicht? :Embarrassment: 

Bei meinem Kadaver bin ich mir da nicht so sicher :Big Grin: 


Selbst beim GPX Race den ich hab, ist die 30er schon knapp. Keine Ahnung obs besser passen würde, wenn es 40er und 50er Distanzen gäbe.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Des bei dir schau ma uns beim Opening nomal genauer an. Gibt´s ja net das ma des net passend hinbringen.

----------


## willi

Naja. Ich hab mir heute die Cross Straps besorgt. Jetzt bleibt er zwar besser in Position, aber die Bänder stören ein bisschen beim Hals.

Das Anziehen ohne Spiegel ist aber fast nicht möglich.

----------


## Wenzel

Sehr interessanter Artikel zum Thema 'Schutzwirkung des MTB-Nackenschutzes':

orthopaediciq.org/why-the-lea...-is-dangerous/

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Thema 'Schutzwirkung des MTB-Nackenschutzes':

 Öhm, der Artikel geht aber in eine komplett ander Richtung und ist für den MTB Sport eigentlich irrelevant.

----------


## MrUpdate

Gibt's eigentlich irgendwas in der Bikebrange was du nicht verteufelst Wenzel? Zuerst große Laufräder, dann Neckbraces und als nächstes 1x11 oder Luftdämpfer? 
Ich bin von der Schutzwirkung von Neckbraces überzeugt und war schon bei mehreren Chrashs mehr als glücklich eins zu haben!

----------


## noox

Der Artikel ist noch viel weniger mit messbaren Daten untermauert, als die Wirksamkeit der Leatt selbst.

Dass bei einem Crash ganz gerade auf den Kopf die Leatt nicht schützt mag schon sein - wobei auch hier unter Umständen ein Hochziehen der Schultern oder Nachvornestrecken der Hände trotzdem helfen kann. Und ein ganz gerader Aufschlag ohne Neigung des Kopfes in irgendeine Richtung ist eher selten. Pagey (früher hier sehr aktiv) hatte es mal auf einer BMX-Bahn so erwischt. 

Wo's schon bei vielen geholfen hat ist, wenn man sich nach vorne eindreht - typisch sind dann die Risse oder Knicke am Helm wo der Kinnbügel mit der Hauptschale verbunden ist. Ohne Leatt wird so der Kopf massiv auf die Brust gedrückt. Ich glaub bei dieser Art hilft die Leatt am besten.

Habe ich das richtig gelesen? Die meinen dass man sich mit der Leatt den Schädel bricht, wenn man von Höher als von einer Stufe runterspringt? Ich fahre seit 2008 mit Leatt. Seit 2010 hatte ich ca. 100 Stürze mit Leatt (insgesamt ca. 120 bei 330 Bike-Tagen - aber die meisten Stürze am DH-Bike). Ich kann mich an keinen einzigen erinnern, bei dem mich die Leatt beim Stürzen gestört hätte.

Bevor ich die Leatt hatte, war ich von mir selbst überzeugt, dass ich relativ gut stürzen kann (bin ganz früher noch viel öfter gelegen). Hab mir daher auch gedacht, dass mich die Leatt stört und ich ohne Leatt mich besser abrollen etc. kann. Allerdings werden die Geschwindigkeiten immer höher, die Sprünge größer, etc. Da gibt's Situationen, wo's einfach zu schnell geht oder die Kräfte zu groß sind, um noch sinnvoll reagieren zu können.

Und einmal hat mir die Leatt definitiv mein Schlüsselbein gerettet:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6qFs2O4TOo#t=71

Baum genau neben Helm eingeschlagen. Nettes Hämatom am Brustmuskel wo die Leatt aufliegt. Das wäre genau das Schlüsslbein gewesen.

----------


## Wenzel

> Habe ich das richtig gelesen? Die meinen dass man sich mit der Leatt den Schädel bricht, wenn man von Höher als von einer Stufe runterspringt?

 Kannst du die Stelle mal zitieren? Ich finde keine solche Aussage in dem Text.

----------


## noox

> Kannst du die Stelle mal zitieren? Ich finde keine solche Aussage in dem Text.






> Try jumping from a step wearing a Leatt-Brace! Make sure that it is not  more than a step, since jumping from a height of even half a meter,  wearing the Leatt-Brace, could produce a sever injury including a  fracture of the base of the skull.


"base of the skull" laut dict.leo.cc = Schädelbasis.

----------


## noox

Die prinzipielle Argumentation von diesem Artikel kann ich nachvollziehen. Und ich denke auch, dass man diesen Faktor  (der Bewegungseinschränkung) durchaus miteinbeziehen muss. Und ich denke auch, dass es Stürze gibt, wo das entscheidend ist. 

Wissen tue ich es natürlich nicht. Aber ich denke, und kanns auch nachvollziehen, dass die Nackenstützen in vielen Situationen helfen.

Edit: hatte das 'nicht' vergessen.

----------


## DarkSecret

Ich fahre dieses Jahr das erste mal mit einem Nackenschutz und zwar mit dem Atlar Air 2015 ebike-mtb.com/atlas-air-neck-brace-2/ .
Hatte letztes jahr ein ungewöhnlichen unfall, nach langen bin ich mal wieder Northeshore gefahren in einer höhe von 2,3 Metern, hab ich mit dem Rücken eine komische bewegung gemacht und hab mir ein Nerv eingeklemmt und konnte mich paar sekunden nicht bewegen und bin wie ein Stein vom "Gerüst" gefallen und Kopfüber eingeschlagen 3 Nackenwirbel hat es Massiv gestaucht. Der Arzt sagte nur "Da hatten sie verdammtes glück gehabt". 
War bisscher immer Skeptisch was den Schutz angeht, aber mittlerweile denke ich das sie schon irgendwie schützen müssen.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Der verlinkte Artikel is eh zum vergessen.
Hab ca. ab dem ersten Drittel nur noch quergelesen, weil eh nix stichhaltiges drinn steht.
Das Zitat von Noox ist ja sowieso der Hammer, das möge mir man bitte erklären wie das gehen soll?

Das Leatt hatte nie den Anspruch gegen "alles" zu schützen.
Für jeden der lesen kann sollte klar sein das es über die Überdehnung des Genicks geht. Was meist das Problem ist bei HWS Verletzungen. Genickbrüche wird und kann das Leatt z.B. nicht verhindern.
Der Artikel mag in manchen Belangen recht haben. Zielt aber auf Motorradunfälle auch der Straße ab, mit sehr hoher Geschwindigkeit. Somit irrelevant für unseren Einsatzzweck!

Ich selbst musste mich zum Glück noch nie auf mein Leatt verlassen, aber ich war schon bei Stürtzen dabei, wo es ohne nicht so glimpflich ausgegangen wäre. 
Aber soll jeder das tragen was er glaubt tragen zu müssen. Nur hält sich mein Mittleid dann auch in Grenzen für alle die denken sie sind zu cool für Schutzbekleidung.

----------


## Wenzel

> "base of the skull" laut dict.leo.cc = Schädelbasis.

 Äh, du weisst aber schon, dass ein aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenes Zitat seinen Sinn verliert? Wie in diesem Fall z.B. Er hat den Satz am Ende eines längeren Absatzes gestellt, nur als Beispiel für sein Argument.

----------


## willi

Sein Argument bezieht sich aber darauf das der Kopf sich mit Leatt gar nicht mehr bewegen kann, das ist aber nicht der Fall.

Irgendwann ist eine Überdehnung des Genicks einfach zuviel und daraus kann sich eine Verletzung ergeben.
Der Leatt schützt da meiner Meinung gerade in so einer Situation und gibt genug Spielraum um den Kopf nicht zu sehr einzuschränken.

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Äh, du weisst aber schon, dass ein aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenes Zitat seinen Sinn verliert? Wie in diesem Fall z.B. 
> 
> Er hat den Satz am Ende eines längeren Absatzes gestellt, nur als Beispiel für sein Argument.


Dann erleuchte uns unwissende!
Einen größeren Blödsinn als den Satz hab ich auch lang schon nicht mehr gelesen. Wie soll ich mir durchs Leatt die Schädlbasis brechen???
Am ehesten sehe ich noch ein das man sich das Genick beleidigt weil irgendwann der Helm am Leatt ansteht. Was aber auch Blödsinn ist, wenn das Leatt richtig eingestellt/angepasst ist.

----------


## willi

@Gonzo

Das mit dem Schädelbasisbruch bezieht sich darauf der der Leatt keine Kopfbewegung zulassen soll, was aber wie gesagt nicht stimmt.
Im Absatz schreibt er darüber, das die Kopfbewegung nötig ist, wenn z.B ein Turmspringer einen Saldo macht oder sich ein Turner am Boden abrollt. Wenn der Genickbereich steif wäre würde das vielleicht hinkommen, aber das ist wie gesagt so nicht richtig.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Nix anderes steht in meiner Frage!

Wenn ein Leatt richtig angepasst ist, greift es erst dort wo es zu eventuellen Überdehnung kommt und nicht vorher. Wer glaubt das ein Leatt den Kopf fixiert, hat nicht alle Latten am Zaun.

Das macht nicht mal das HANS System in der F1. Das verhindert ebenfalls nur die Überdehnung ist halt mir Gurten die den Helm ab einen gewissen Weg fixieren gelöst.

Wie gesagt hab ich ab einem Drittel nur noch quer gelesen, weil eh nix brauchbares gekommen is in dem Artikel.

----------


## Wenzel

> Gibt's eigentlich irgendwas in der Bikebrange was du nicht verteufelst Wenzel? Zuerst große Laufräder, dann Neckbraces und als nächstes 1x11 oder Luftdämpfer?


Ich frage mich schon, warum ich etwas gleich "verteufel", nur weil ich es zur Diskussion stelle. Ich habe auch mal so ein tolles Neckbrace besessen und mich aber irgendwann wieder davon getrennt. Es ist also nicht so, als würde ich mich über eine Sache äußern, mit der ich keine Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

Wir alle sollten uns Gedanken über diesen Sport und die größtmögliche Sicherheit in diesem Sport machen. Da reicht es meiner Meinung nach nicht aus, in den nächsten Laden zu rennen und dort alles zu kaufen, was die Hersteller gerdezu als lebensrettende Maßnahmen anpreisen.

Wenn ich mich so umsehe, dann wird man mit Produktrezensionen, Product Placement, Fake-Tests und Herstellerwerbung regelrecht zugesch***en, aber solche Artikel und Beiträge, die das Thema Neckbraces neutral oder kritisch behandeln, muss man wirklich _suchen_.

@Gonzo: was genau hat denn "Coolness" damit zu tun, dass man sich seine Bewegungsfreiheit und Agilität bewahren will, die in diesem Sport nunmal das A und O ist, ganz weit vor aller möglichen und unmöglichen Schutzpanzerung, die häufig nur trügerischen Schutz bietet?

----------


## Gonzo0815

Was es damit zu tun hat?
Schau mal im Park den Kiddies zu, erst einen auf cool nur mit Jeans und T-Shirt und dann weinen wenn der Schotterausschlag da ist.

Das Protektur immer auch ein Stück weit einschränkt sollte jedem normal denkendem klar sein. Kann auch gar nicht anders gehen! Wie viel jeder trägt bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, nur braucht dann hinterher auch nicht gejammert werden.

Das nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt ist auch unbestritten. Hab schon in genug Jacken gesteckt um eine gute zu finden! Aber sehr oft sind es eben auch Anwenderfehler, weil sich zu wenig mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt wird.

Es gib durchaus auch schlechte Produkte, aber die erkennt man in der Regel recht schnell. Wer aber behauptet Protektur schränkt ihn zu sehr ein, den kann ich nur belächeln! Denn 1. bewegt man sich am Bike im DH betrieb nicht wirklich so viel als das es eine Rolle spielen würde 2. Liegt es wenn dem so ist meist an falsch zusammengestellten Komponenten der Protektur oder an unsachgemäßer Anpassung  :Wink:

----------

